# Darth Vader vs. Japanese Police



## Bladestunner316 (May 2, 2006)

Darth Vader vs. Japanese Police


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 2, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)




----------



## bigheavyq (May 6, 2006)

I guess the force doesn't work on earth.
He should have gone to benny hinn first.


----------



## Dag Fish (May 7, 2006)

very funny!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dag Fish_
> very funny!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2006)

Not as funny, but cute.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2006)

Ha ha ha!

Now that was awesome.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2006)

Hey, where did it go?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> I guess the force doesn't work on earth.
> He should have gone to benny hinn first.



That video was so-so.

What bigheavyq said was much funnier with regards to Benny Hinn.


----------

